# Shinobi: Heart Under Blade



## conceptz (Mar 7, 2006)

Wondering if anybody has seen this movie yet. It's a pretty good movie about... well.... shinobis. Go check it out at this Shinobi Website. You can get it off at Piratebay and other torrent trackers.


----------



## Kim_Go! (Mar 7, 2006)

Yea I saw this movie. It wasn't great but it wasn't bad either. The last half hour of the movie I like though. Nakama Yukie is a total badass in that part.


----------



## Jikes (Mar 7, 2006)

from the trailer i got the feeling this movie follows a similar story to Basilisk.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2006)

They must just stick to Anime...


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 10, 2006)

Jikes said:
			
		

> from the trailer i got the feeling this movie follows a similar story to Basilisk.



LOL this movie is *BASILISK*

the Original poster must not have read or know the manga/anime basilisk. this whole thread title should be changed to basilisk.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 10, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> LOL this movie is *BASILISK*
> 
> the Original poster must not have read or know the manga/anime basilisk. this whole thread title should be changed to basilisk.



Uh, no. The movie is named *Shinobi*.

Yes, it's based on the Basilisk manga, but the name of the thread should stay Shinobi as that is the actual name of the movie.


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 10, 2006)

These movie looks kinda corny. They need to make some more Ninja movies and fast.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 11, 2006)

The movie was actually good. I gave it a try after reading this thread. The story is sort of predictable, to a certain point I will say. The first battle with the strings guy and that other guy was awesome. The death scenes were to fast and the fights didn't last that long. But still a good movie to watch to pass time.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 12, 2006)

Every character in the movie was based on the Basilisk manga. There were a lot of characters that were omitted from the movie too. some fights did not happen like they did in the manga. for example, Oboro never killed anyone, and yashamaru and sameon were not killed in the way they were killed in the manga.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 12, 2006)

That eye shit was cool though. I just don't understand why Gennosuke didn't use his eyes to kill Tokugawa. Obviously if there was to be a match between Gennosuke and Oboro head on in full force, he would win. Like it's either he controls time, or he is freaking fast.


----------



## cashmare (May 19, 2006)

*SHINOBI (heart under knife)*

*SHINOBI (heart under knife)* 
  			  			 		 		 		 		 GATHER ROUND GATHER ROUND GATHER ROUND

y'all know i enjoy naruto as much as the next person well even more than the next person. i was wondering why there wasnt any movies that had naruto style genre in them but it seems i wasnt looking hard enough.

when i say movies i mean like human not anime. then i found one. i think some of yall will know it but for those who dont no this i really recomend that you download and watch it. it has everything. well nearly everything.

i have to say it is the greatest shinobi movie i have ever seen. well not like i have seen a lot but it is the best movie i have seen man. i really recommend it to anyone who enjoys Naruto as much as i do. if u ave seen it already please spread the word man. every naruto fanatic needs to see this movie.

if there are any similar movies like this one that people have seen, dont hesitate to share it on this thread man. we need to help each other cos i really enjoy every to do with shinobi's.

if you are a sharigan fan you definitely have to see this movie man. u will not be disappointed.

i dont know if i am allowed to post such a thread on konoha library man.
i just thought ppl should know.


----------



## cashmare (May 19, 2006)

i really do recommend this man. i havent seen basilik yet so i dont know what its aboutbut am gonna start watching it as i enjoy them kind of genres


----------



## Uchiha_Aiko (May 23, 2006)

Ah, okej...well I have the movie on my pc...but haven?t seen it yet.
Guess I?ll have to now then...u made me curious...


----------



## GaiaEVN (May 23, 2006)

Its cool. Especiely the Eyes of Destruction, just like mangekyou sharingan of Kakashi.


----------



## cashmare (May 23, 2006)

thats what i thought as well. i was really impressed with that. the other shinobi with robes was like sasuke with them strings that he and kakshi uses to catch people with.


----------



## BakaKage (May 23, 2006)

Yakushiji Tenzen FTW!!!

although he looked butt ugly in the movie.


----------



## narutorulez (May 23, 2006)

isnt it SHINOBI ( heart under blade ) ?


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2006)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> isnt it SHINOBI ( heart under blade ) ?



Yes its Shinobi - Heart under the blade.

I thought it was a great movie. I couldnt get my subs to work so I watch it without them. I love the main female. She is so cute. She is in a few TV shows in japan. Also you will see the guy from Verus in there. He looks alitte diffrent. But yeah the movie is great.


----------



## Dopefish (May 24, 2006)

The film is essentially a poorly made Romeo & Juliet tale... with ninjas.


----------



## cashmare (May 24, 2006)

yea you can say it has a romeo and juliet theme to it but come on it is a great movie. if you dont think so can you tell us what similar movie that you think is better than this.


----------



## Dopefish (May 24, 2006)

cashmare said:
			
		

> yea you can say it has a romeo and juliet theme to it but come on it is a great movie. if you dont think so can you tell us what similar movie that you think is better than this.



The idea for this movie wasn't too bad, it was just executed poorly. You feel nothing for the characters. There is pretty much no real development for the characters. You get no real sense of love between the two characters or the tribulations they have to deal with. It's just executed really bad.

As far as period-dramas go in Japan, I'd say "Twilight Samurai" was the last great one. I haven't seen "The Hidden Blade", but I hear decent things about it.

Japan's film industry has been so bad for many years now. There aren't really any promising directors from Japan. They have Takeshi Miike who I think is one of the worst directors I have ever seen.

Then they have Yoji Yamada. Who is an extraordinary filmmaker, but gets absolutely little, to no praise here in the states. I never understood why. They also have Korreeda Hirokazu, another amazing director. They get no recognition though.

[EDIT]Oh, and I didn't name a movie I find better because I don't do that. I grade each movie on their own merits. I try not to compare movies to other movies.[/EDIT]


----------



## Toffeeman (May 24, 2006)

I downloaded this and never got to burning it to DVD. Now i don't have it, since I reformatted not long ago. Guess I'll have to redownload it.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 29, 2006)

This movie was good, not awesome yet good 

I recommend it, watch it ya fools! ~<3


----------



## Anego (May 29, 2006)

Dopefish said:
			
		

> The idea for this movie wasn't too bad, it was just executed poorly. You feel nothing for the characters. There is pretty much no real development for the characters. You get no real sense of love between the two characters or the tribulations they have to deal with. It's just executed really bad.



agree  I feel nothing to every characters. So I would say that the script was awful. The moment when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the girl killed her lover, 


 should be the saddest scenes, but I feel nothing. The fighting, the costumes, make ups, are great. But some part of 3D are sucks,.. esp. the eagle! Oh *shook, shook shook*

The only great thing of this movie is the cinematography. All lanscapes scenes are beautiful.

anyway, watching this movie is like Sharingan vs Byakugan


----------



## Dopefish (May 30, 2006)

Even the cinematography is forgettable.


----------



## Rainstorm (Dec 28, 2006)

This is one of my favorite movies. I loved the character designs and all the neat jutsu and fighting styles. It reminded me a lot of Naruto. I agree that the love storyline should of been developed more for the audience but I still thought the ending was sad.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Dec 28, 2006)

Recently, one of my friends showed me this awful Ninja movie called "Revenge of the Ninja". Hooooo-wheeee! Only see it if you wanna good laugh. Every time someone tries to have sex or go to the bathroom, a ninja pops up and kills em! Eegh! Horrid acting! Awful plot! So bad, it's hilarious! I don't recommend it to someone expecting a good movie, but to those involved with Naruto or ninjutsu wanting a big ol' laugh!


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Dec 28, 2006)

theCommanderCardinal said:


> Recently, one of my friends showed me this awful Ninja movie called "Revenge of the Ninja". Hooooo-wheeee! Only see it if you wanna good laugh. Every time someone tries to have sex or go to the bathroom, a ninja pops up and kills em! Eegh! Horrid acting! Awful plot! So bad, it's hilarious! I don't recommend it to someone expecting a good movie, but to those involved with Naruto or ninjutsu wanting a big ol' laugh!



Death Wish 3 is the KING of hilariously bad movies.

On topic, I loved this movie, myself. But I don't think that it's better than Basilisk.


----------



## PlayStation (Jun 3, 2007)

I've heard about this story...they said that this is an anime based story...the anime is called Basilisk...is it about the two clans,Kouga and Iga??


----------

